# Mark Harmon - is honored with a Star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame, LA - October 1, 2012 (x9)



## Sachse (5 Okt. 2012)

congrats Leroy Jethro Gibbs, wohlverdient :thumbup:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## HazelEyesFan (6 Okt. 2012)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## supersarah089 (15 Feb. 2013)

Cool. I'm glad he got a star. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rotufan (7 Apr. 2016)

supi :WOW:


----------



## tinymama21 (8 Apr. 2016)

Best actor around...thanks for the TB post!


----------

